# Midwest Slot Car Show Nov 9th



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

Midwest Slot Car Show November 9th at the Lincoln Center 2450 Lincoln
St. Highland In

Hotel rooms blocked at the Amerihost 7813 Indianapolis Blvd Hammond IN
219-845-4687 use the code "slot" to get the show rate

Information Mike Dore 1848 Ridge Dr Freeport IL 61032 815-233-6541 or
[email protected]


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

i'l be there


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

So will I


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I will too


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

Just a reminder time is flying by


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Just wanted to bump this and post pictures of some of the stuff I'll have for sale. 

Fellow HobbyTalk member Sundance says he wants to come and get a table also, says he has some stuff for sale. And MTYODER I believe has items for sale also.

Only two weeks away. Hope to see you there. Randy.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

I will also be there looking for GO FAST TIRES & parts.


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

What are the show times?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers,Danny Esposito and Tom Stumpf will be there.WOW,13 more hours in the Suburban with these guys.Each way.See you there. Tom


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

*Hours*

Show hours are from 10AM to #pm for the public.
Floor rights available at 8:15 for $20.00

Mike


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

*hours*

Make that til 3PM
Mike


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll be there to spend some cash....


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there at the park lane hobbies table.all you hibbytalkers stop by and introduce yourself.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll be there. I missed the spring show.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Anyone who can prove they are a Hobbytalk member will get a free 65 GTO or Road Runner.EMAIL ME BY MIDNITE THURSDAY AT [email protected],tell me you will be there and I'll email you back.Bring a copy of the email.Yes people lie when they hear something is free.Thanks Tom


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I sent you an e-mail and I replied to your PM you sent. Randy.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

i will be at the show looking to trade some stuff.

heres a wanted list for my tyco collection:

nissan pickup: mummie and dracula
79 corvettes:hill buster,wall racer,pikes peak
79 corvette #8 x2 night glow lime green (not the dark green)

baby blue 79 firebird with dark blue transam script on the sides of the car

looking to get these cars in mint shape.

also ANY CARDED curve huggers cars from 1976.pre hp-2.

card colors:solid black,lite blue,red.these are the packaging colors for the 76 issue curve huggers,the hp-2 carded cars have a color fade like a two tone.

1976 curve huggers CARDED (mint on card) are wanted :

checkerd board camaro funny car
orange/yellow flamed funny mustang
vantastic van
california van
black 40 ford with flames
ultimate police car
tilt front end 57 chevy and nomad
#53 57 chevy
#28 nomad
vega funny (tilt body)
pinto funny (tilt body) the catch me and gotcha cars.

thanks.

p.s im also into other 1976 carded curve huggers,the list above is just my main wanted.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We will be there....just picked up a small Tjet/vibe collection and a couple vintage Big Scale cars.

Hope to see you guys there.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Road Rage HO will be there ! Hope to see lots of slotters as well. Catch ya at the show ! :wave:

Dennis


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

There has been some concern about swap attendance after the Cleveland and St. Louis shows.
As of this morning we have 45 dealers registered for Sundays show.
I can think of only 2 that did not register this time.
I will have a few tables available Saturday at the hotel or Sunday morning at the door

Mike


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Just a quick note for all you guys who have not attended the show at it's current location. The entrance is at the rear of the building and for the most part all the sellers will park at the back of the building as well. See ya there !

Dennis :wave:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great show spent too much again.Lots of venders and great deals!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Agreed, Brownie. Spent too much, but man it was good to have the opportunities. Thanks to all the vendors for dragging out your stuff! See you in the spring. Al


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Had a great time. Thanks to Tom S. for the free 65 GTO body. And Thanks to Jeff C. for the free '57 Chevy body. Thanks to John C. for the good trade. 

Nice talking to '41 Willy's, Speedbuggy, and Honda 27.

I did quite well selling the stuff I had. Great to see the familiar faces and new ones too. I hope I can make it in the spring. Randy.


----------



## zilger (Oct 9, 2005)

This was another great show. I really like this location.

Much thanks to Tom Stumph, not only for the free '65 GTO but also for the free bodies for the kids.

Slotters are great guys that have been very generous to my kids. They've come home with freebies from just about every show. My youngest also received a free JL Cobra slot car from a generous vendor. Jeff Clemence also gave us great deals as usual.

Big thanks to Mike Dore for putting on this show.

Already looking forward to the spring show.

Brian


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

had a great time bout a few cars and it was nice talking to a/fx nut and a few others


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey guys ,
Its was great to see a lot of the hobbytalk guys at the show and put a face to the handles. Everyone from AFXnut to Brownie , TYHonda , gotmark , IMpaul , JVERB , Tom Strumph etc etc etc . For those who could not make it to the show or just thought they wouldn't miss anything ... well they missed Bob Beers , Tom Strumph , Slotcar Johnnies , Motorcity toyz , Norm Marciniak , Slotprospeedway , Parkland Hobbies , TKO routed tracks and ofcourse Road Rage HO just to name a few ! Folks were there selling all scales and everything from parts , tracks , cars , bodies , clothing and full sets. You could buy new stuff , old stuff and NOS stuff. Heck i even had occasion to hold an impromptu class on how to balance tjet armatures ! Toss all that in with some of the best show prices i have ever seen and yea more than a few folks missed out on a great show ! Hope to see many more for the next show as i for one am looking forward to another blast.

Dennis bearsox / Road Rage HO:wave:


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi everyone!! I was great to see all the slot car guys at the show. From Slot Car Johnny to Bob Bears and everyone in between. I sold H.O.cars,track, parts and magazines. And as always spent way to much money!!!. Butt I counld not pass up all the great prices and great deals I got. Hope to see all of you at the March 2009 show.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah it was a good show.i met some cool people and i found a few cars that where on my "most wanted" list and got them for a real good price.im telling you guys you should come to the show because its better then sitting on a computer and having a fit when you get out bid on that rare car your looking for.dont sit at the computer and over pay for cars,grab your keys and drive to the show!


----------

